
Ask HN: 200k of cloud credits expiring soon. What do I do? - carfacts
I received 250k of Azure credits as part of participation in a startup accelerator. The company I founded is no longer running, and I don’t have any real desire to use the credits to build something (there’s also not enough time). The thing is that they expire very soon, in about two months. I’m interested in ideas about how to make the best use of the credits in the short time remaining. If someone needs some compute power for a good cause etc. Please help me save these credits from just vanishing. (I know I can’t sell them, so please don’t ask, or berate me as if I’m asking for bids.)
======
ArtWomb
[https://www.kaggle.com/c/deepfake-detection-
challenge](https://www.kaggle.com/c/deepfake-detection-challenge)

Training data set is close to half a terabyte

$250K translates to about two months training time on 100 Azure GPUs which
should yield a very competitive model

Grand Prize for winning is $1M

Best of luck ;)

------
senthilnayagam
I crawled certain websites to build large datasets.

I have tried taking a open source web application and tried load testing and
identify bottlenecks and how to overcome the bottleneck and repeat, now I
understand scaling applications better.

these ideas may not consume all the credits, but this can help you have some
skills which can be helpful for your next job till you become a startup
founder again

~~~
AznHisoka
What are examples of some datasets you built?

------
brudgers
Maybe something like seti@home or proteinfolding@home?

------
pabs3
Perhaps the Reproducible Builds project can use some of them?

[https://reproducible-builds.org/](https://reproducible-builds.org/)

------
Franciscouzo
Mine some cryptocurrencies

~~~
gesman
against TOS

